# Toilets Outta Th' Box?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I just want to know if these two grandkids are still living? How on earth do kids destroy a toilet and where was the supervision? That's one reason why child abuse should be legal.
> As far as selecting brands go, I'd recommend that you go have a nice big dinner at a Mexican restaurant and go to Lowes and try them all out.


Well...an 85 year old grandma ain't much of
a match for rambunctious 8 and 10 year old
boys! 
Details? Something about a rope around
the tank....
I currently await Friday breathlessly, to see
what he comes up with. 
I told him A/S or Kohler who ever had a high
seat height. 
BTW... She's still, "Boys are boys..." and
"No hurry, I can always use the hall bath..."

Fellas, nobody loves you like your Mom,
'cept Gramma! :clap::laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Have any of you noticed American Standard's newest flush systems?

We use the piece Cadet quite a lot. Usually these come with your basic Fluidmaster & flush valve (or with the Champion system)

The most recent batch we just put in had new pressure assisted guts--definitely nothing you're going to be able to service off the shelf from Lowes. They've updated their Champion flush system as well.

Up until this year, Porcher's L'Expression toilet had the most exotic flush system I'd seen.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> It's made by Geberit, not Gerber, and yes, they are the only ones I know of that make that carrier.


 
Right...that's the one.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha...I just had a toilet accident and I bought the Comfort Height Cimarron all-in-one last week. I like it!

I don't know much about plumbing fixtures, or plumbing for that matter. We use Kohler at work (not the best, not the worst)....all-in-one, so I didn't forget anything...seemed like a decent price, bam, I put it in. 

I'm 6'2" so the height is cool with me! I Had no idea what I was buying. No complaints so far...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Right...that's the one.


I've installed dozens of those things, they are the best thing that ever happened for condo remodels.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I've gotten to put in two of them. 

They're definitely very well made and very beefy. Gotta love all that blue iron.


----------



## robazefa (Sep 28, 2008)

*ChrWright - 

how much would it cost to have the tank in the wall setup for a toilet like the one in the pic you posted?

Rob:thumbsup:
*


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

robazefa said:


> *ChrWright - *
> 
> *how much would it cost to have the tank in the wall setup for a toilet like the one in the pic you posted?*
> 
> *Rob:thumbsup:*


 
$1,324 give or take, new construction.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

buildenterprise said:


> I'm partial to kohler, and for an 85 year old *I'd get the Cimarron* "comfort height" ADA model.


*Just make sure she has a decent toilet brush nearby.*
*Sorry, but this is an overhyped piece of crap.*


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to put a cap on it.
He brought an A/S Cadet,
I think it said "Right Height",
or something equally silly.
Anyway, no complaints so far,
and she told Mom that it is easier
for her to get up from it now.


----------

